# Was soll ich programmieren?



## yax (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo ,
ich kann mir denken, dass es schon viele solcher Threads gibt, aber über die Suche habe ich nichts gefunden. 
Ich programmiere jetzt seit ungefähr ein Jahr C und ich habe schon mehrere Sachen gemacht  Zur Zeit lese ich das Buch "C von A bis Z", ich denke bis Kapitel 16 kann ich alles 
Das heißt ich kann:
   - Die Grundlagen
   - Kontrollstrukturen
   - Funktionen
   - Arrays
   - Zeiger
   - Dynamische Speicherverwaltung
   - Strukturen
   - Dateiverwaltung

Nun überlege ich schon die ganze Zeit, was ich denn jetzt programmieren könnte. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? 

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus 

Yax


----------



## yax (30. Juli 2011)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Crash Kid (31. Juli 2011)

Willkommen bei Tutorials,

das Forum ist dazu dar, dir bei einem konkretem Programmier-Problem zu helfen. Das einem nichts einfällt, was er programmieren könnte, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Meistens liefern die Tutorials schon gute denkanstöße, was man programmieren könnte. Überleg mal, warum du überhaupt programmieren angefangen hast. Bestimmt, um irgendwas zu programmieren, was es so vllt noch nicht gab. Dir wird bestimmt noch was einfallen, was du programmieren kannst. 
Ich kann dir nur einen Tipp geben, welcher Bereich (find ich zumindest) sehr interesannt ist. Das wäre Netzwerkprogrammierung. Heute geht sehr viel über das Netzwerk, und Programme die miteinander kommunizieren. 

Hoffe dir fällt noch was ein, damit dein lernen nicht umsonst war 

grüße


----------



## chibisuke (31. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs wenn du dich einfach irgend einem open-source projekt anschliesst, dass dir zusagt? Da gibts ne ganze menge die sich über hilfe freuen.


----------



## FSA (31. Juli 2011)

Programmier doch mal den A* Algorithmus 
hab ich lange für gebraucht 
MFG


----------



## pYroman1ac (1. August 2011)

Graphen sind auch ein wichtiges Thema in der Programmierung. Oder Computergrafik bzw. ein kleines Spielchen?  Da würd ich OpenFrameworks empfehlen für den Anfang.

Den Tip mit dem Anschluss an ein Open-Source Projekt von chibisuke find ich auch spitze!


----------



## cwriter (1. August 2011)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass dieselbe Frage schon x-Mal in diesem Forum existiert (Suchfunktion...):
Versuch mal, eine Datei (Text) zu verschlüsseln oder sonst was mit Dateien zu arbeiten. Ich persönlich finde auch den OpenSource-Vorschlag nicht schlecht, man sollte einfach etwas einfaches (ggf. noch ohne WinApi) suchen. Vom Grafikeinstieg würde ich dir persönlich abraten, aber das musst du selbst entscheiden. Dafür musst du die Grundlagen perfekt beherrschen, sonst bist du bald frustriert.


Gruss
cwriter


----------



## pYroman1ac (1. August 2011)

Hmm...Ich programmier jetzt auch seit einem Jahr ungefähr C++, hatte davor nicht allzu viel Plan von Programmiersprachen, von perfektem Beherschen der Grundlagen bin ich auch noch weit entfernt und hab auch ein 2D-Jump and Run programmiert. Frustration kam hier eher selten vor bei mir. Mir hats Spass gemacht mal was zu sehen was man so programmiert 

Aber BTT, ich geb jetzt mal eine konkrete Aufgabenstellung an den Topic-Ersteller:

Finde alle Schachbrettstellungen, wo 8 Damen so aufgestellt werden können, das sie sich gegenseitig NICHT bedrohen.

Nen Link zu ner netten Seite mit allerlei Problemen gibts auch noch:

http://projecteuler.net

Da is man schon ne Zeit beschäftigt


----------



## yax (1. August 2011)

Oh, danke für die vielen Antworten  Ich werde mir mal ein Tutorial für OpenFrameworks suchen, und es dann einmal ausprobieren.

@cwriter: Ich denke ich kann die Grundlagen sehr gut  Ich habe durch das Buch in letzter Zeit so viel mit Dateien rumhantiert, dass es mir langsam zu viel wird


----------

